# Help Needed! Settlement (Marriage) Visa - Deferred Application



## shae.jo (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping someone could help me with this issue as I have met my wits end here.

I applied for a UK Settlement (Marriage) visa and submitted all documents to the Malaysian VFS centre in Kuala Lumpur on the 5th December 2013.

I submitted all the documents required and as my sponsor is self-employed its slightly more difficult to gather all the evidences. We submitted his Self assessment for year 2011/2012, Tax Returns for 2011/2012, bank statements (business and personal) from April 2011-November 2013 as well as Tax Return Information for year 2013 (revenue and expenditure calculations for Tax Year 2013).

The only issue here is that we could not submit Self Assessment and Tax Returns for 2012/2013 as it is still underway and he is due to receive it in January 2014. We have enclosed email correspondences between himself and his accountant.

Now, 2 days before Christmas, the Manila office where they are currently processing my visa application has sent me an email that looks like this:

---

Dear Ms Joseph

We have commenced the processing of your visa application. Having assessed the application, the Entry Clearance Officer (ECO) requires additional supporting documents, so he may fully consider your application. We are, therefore, giving you a limited opportunity to provide the following documentation:

- Each partner's Unique Tax Reference Number (UTR) and/or the UTR of the partnership or business.
- Evidence of ongoing self-employment through evidence of payment of Class 2 National Insurance contributions.
- One of the following documents must also be submitted:
(i) (aa) If the business is required to produce annual audited accounts, the latest such accounts; or
(bb) If the business is not required to produce annual audited accounts, the latest unaudited accounts and an accountant's certificate of confirmation, from an accountant who is a member of a UK Recognised Supervisory Body (as defined in the Companies Act 2006);
(ii) A certificate of VAT registration and the latest VAT return (a copy or print-out) confirming the VAT registration number, if turnover is in excess of £73,000;
(iii) Evidence to show appropriate planning permission or local planning authority consent is held to operate the type/class of business at the trading address (where this is a local authority requirement); or
(iv) A franchise agreement signed by both parties.

Please refer to the following link : UK Border Agency | Appendix FM-SE - Family members - specified evidence - Paragraph 7

Please note that you should send these documents within ten (10) working days from the date of this notification through any of the following methods:

(a) EMAIL - scanned original documents to [email protected] Please quote the subject heading of your email - DEFERRED APPLICATION: MNL 984768
(b) IN PERSON - at the Visa Application Centre (VAC)
(c) FAX - to 00632 858 2305. Please ensure that you quote your online application number on the top left hand corner of the documents.
(d) POST / COURIER - addressed to UK Visas and Immigration: MNL 984768, British Embassy Manila, 120 Upper McKinley Road, McKinley Hill, Taguig City, Philippines 1634
NOTE: Documents exceeding 10 pages must be sent either in person or post/ courier ONLY.

##

My question is this:

Why do they require a UTR number when it is already stated on the Self Assessment Form that I have submitted?What else is the ECO looking for?

Also, may I know what else do they require from this e-mail they have sent me? Any help is much appreciated as we're both stuck in a rut with UKBA and hoping this issue will ease off soon! :smow:

Thank you and Happy New Year!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know but often they won't get details from the documents you submit but want you to state yourself what they are, such as your UTR.
They want evidence of paying Class 2 NI contributions. Self-employed get a schedule of payment (usually by direct debit) so you can submit that., plus bank statement showing payments.
Plus one of the documents specified.

You just comply with their request. We often don't know the precise reasons why, but as they are the only people able to issue your visa, just do as you are told!


----------

